# Glow paint for backdrop?



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I was thinking of painting my back drop with glow paint. Hoping that it will help illuminate the tank in the dark.

Has anyone used something similar?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2009)

Sounds a bit silly, but let us know how it works out. With pictures of course. roud:

Jeff


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

Years ago (I mean like 40 years ago) they used to sell this paint for aquarium backgrounds that would kind of look like crystal flakes when it dried. I used it, in cyan, on a couple of tanks when I was a kid. I kind of liked it at the time. Not sure if I would now or not. Certainly not on a big tank, but a small one might be okay.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

The crackle paint or coating is still available. 
http://www.jurgeninc.com/cracklepaint.htm




houstonhobby said:


> Years ago (I mean like 40 years ago) they used to sell this paint for aquarium backgrounds that would kind of look like crystal flakes when it dried. I used it, in cyan, on a couple of tanks when I was a kid. I kind of liked it at the time. Not sure if I would now or not. Certainly not on a big tank, but a small one might be okay.


----------



## 691175002 (Apr 28, 2009)

It would work fine, you could actually get a pretty elegant looking effect if you used transparent glow in the dark paint sparingly with sponges and then went over it in black.

If you are planning on just slathering a neon-green backdrop onto your tank it will be vomit inducing but your tank...


----------



## Smitty83 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yea think it would look good if it was like a rolling mist of glow-n-dark background but as long as it was not solid


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I was planning to get some blue glow paint and paint it solid over dark blue background. I will try the sponge paint method first.

Also planning on glueing some rocks on the back wall about 3 in long and 6 in high. Then glue some sand on it and paint the sand with the glow paint. This will hopefully give an image of a water fall that I saw at a Zoo. May also paint some of a lighthouse ornament that I am putting into a hill.

After all of these comments thinking it is best to try this in an empty 10 gallon tank before trying it in my 29 gallon tank.


----------



## biggdadyapisto (May 30, 2009)

or even a tooth brush to make a speckeld effect more like stars behind the fish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I was aiming for this type of background. The paint is gray in the daylight so it won't work. I assumed it was translucent in the daytime. I guess I will just paint it on white ornaments.

Thinking of painting the sides of the tank. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

biggdadyapisto said:


> or even a tooth brush to make a speckeld effect more like stars behind the fish.


I like that idea!! I will try to get white/yellow glow paint to that.


----------



## Big Len (May 22, 2009)

Green and Blue glow the longest. (green is around 12 hours, and blue is 8 -this is the time for quality paints not low quality) 

Do a search and you will find out tons of other info


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Big Len said:


> Green and Blue glow the longest. (green is around 12 hours, and blue is 8 -this is the time for quality paints not low quality)
> 
> Do a search and you will find out tons of other info


Interesting info!! I had tried glow paint that I bought at store and it did not glow. Now bidding for some glow paint from readysetglo on ebay. Listed as non-toxic. Seems high quality.


----------



## hamstermann (May 10, 2007)

What ever happened with this? do you have pics of how it looks?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

hamstermann said:


> What ever happened with this? do you have pics of how it looks?


I had forgotten about this project. Problems with allergies are delaying me with my projects. 

First I need to break down the tank for when I move plants I loose a few fish. I think it is because I have kitty litter in the substrate. It is red bag thus suppose to be just clay but something else must have attached to the clay. I will have to write on list so I don't forget.


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

Check out glowinc.com. They have some amazingly strong glow paint. Make sure you get the all weather kind or count on sealing it with a clear epoxy or you may get dilution if water drips on paint.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

marrow said:


> . Make sure you get the all weather kind or count on sealing it with a clear epoxy or you may get dilution if water drips on paint.


I have allergic reactions to perfumes thus I don't think I can use epoxy The plan is to:
1. put glue 2in wide on the bottom of construction paper, 
2. shake glo-powder over the glue.
3. Spray clear paint over it.


----------

